# Dogue de Bordeaux Puppy Growth



## mondich79 (Jan 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any input on how much DDB's should weigh at different ages?? I feel as if our 10 week old is under weight.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I dont have any experience with the breed, but what makes you think he is underweight? What does the vet say? Whats your feeding schedule?

Could we have some pictures, one from the side and one from the top?


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Breed weights are just a guideline, they can differ a lot from dog to dog  
As Dober said, a few pics would help (and we all love seeing puppy pics ) 
But if you are really concerned then you could pop him into the vet who would weigh him for you and let you know wether he is a healthy weight


----------



## lindsay and diesel (Jan 19, 2012)

HI There I have a 16 week old Douge De Bordeaux male pup, I got him weighed at the vets last week and he was 16.5 kilo. we had him when he was 9 weeks and he was 8 kilos. best thing to do if you are concerned it to pop him to your local vets, they all have weighing machins and most will let you pop them on for no cost.
I would not worry to much, my pub seemed small at about 12 weeks old but he is growing so quickly now..... how much do you feed the pup? x


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Completely depends on how much substance and height they ultimately have. How much does your dog weigh?


----------



## mondich79 (Jan 20, 2012)

Here are some pictures, last time she was weighed she weighed 12.5 lbs. Sorry, don't know what that is in kg's.


















She is eating between 2 1/2 and 3 cups of grain free food a day.

*keep in mind she is a female of the breed, so she can't be compared directly to the males.

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## mondich79 (Jan 20, 2012)

Let me also add that AKC regulations say that bitches shall not weigh less than 99 lbs.


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Awww, she's absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:

No expert at all but I'd say she looks in perfect health to me from those pics, but as has been said, if you're worried take her to the vets to be weighed and maybe for a quick check over?


----------



## mondich79 (Jan 20, 2012)

She was supposed to go yesterday, but had to reschedule til Monday and she just got another dose of dewormer this morning.


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm no expert on the breed but from general knowledge of dogs and puppies she certainly doesn't look worryingly skinny. The thing with puppies is that they vary so much from day to day as they are growing so that sometimes they will look a lot thinner than others depending on what their body shape is at the time. They often go through phases where it looks like the body is lengthening more than anything else - or the legs are getting longer and everything else looks the same so they can at times look out of proportion. 
She looks like you can see where her ribs are but that they are not sticking out, and I have to agree with Coffee - she is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Pups of all breeds but we especially notice it with the larger breeds.. But dogs grow lanky and lean then fill out.. In reality they aint really lean.. Its just how we see them after a spurt.. I think your pup looks fine..


A little sweetie..


----------



## mondich79 (Jan 20, 2012)

I guess my only worry/concern is that she is what she is supposed to weigh at this age. I hear of many other pups that seem quite larger than her and I don't want her turning out smaller than she's supposed to. Due to the rarity if the breed, I'm not sure the vet is as knowledgable as they would be with say, a black lab.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

She doesn't look underfed but looks small and light in bone which will influence her weight. For comparison, some friends have a litter with the average weight being about 20lbs at 7 weeks, another had a 16 week old girl at about 60lbs. My largest girl is about 130lb fully grown was about 75lbs at 6 months.


----------



## Big Guy (Oct 9, 2011)

It's probably a little sad of me, but I have been keeping a weekly note of Deco's weight since we brought him home at 10 weeks old. I thought it would be interesting to refer back to when he's fully grown (like his first collar - aww) but also to see growth spurts or steady growth.

Like others have said, large breeds tend to be gangly legs one day and then bulky bodies on others. There is always the issue about how much to feed and a lot of people go by eye - this can be quite hard with a growing pup.

Based on your photos, I would say she looks really well (not that I know anything other than Deco), but if you are concerned, then I would speak to the breeder and / or your vet.

We have also kept in touch with litter mates through Facebook (it does have some advantages) and usually have a monthly "weigh-in" so we can keep an eye on progress and if concerned ask questions.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She looks a healthy weight to me!


----------



## redginald (Aug 18, 2011)

We were told to feed to the leaner side of our ddbs reccomended feeding allowance by our vet to keep the weight off his joints whilst growing, I was told this shouldn't affect his adult size it would just take longer to get there. I guess others will have a better opinion on this as my DDBs still a pup. She looks good in her pic though.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Im not an expert on DDB, but in my opinion she looks great. Definitely growing them slow is the best for their health.


----------



## BIG YOGI (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi there, judging by the pictures you Bordeaux pup although absolutely gorgeous does look very small for 16wks. I have a male Bordeaux pup who is 13wks old and weighs 20.4kg with a head like a bowling ball. Are you sure that your pup is not a little younger than you think she is?


----------

